# Ratings



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

i am so disgusted with the ratings system. I take pride in providing my riders with a safe and enjoyable experience when they ride with me. I am polite, courteous and friendly. I have completed well over 100 rides and yet to often get less than five stars. My current rating is 4.77. I just don't understand, the riders seem to be happy and show no signs of disapproval in any way. I've even resorted to providing mints to see if that would help and I've seen no effect. It seems that for every one tenth drop in rating it takes at least two to three fives to recover that one tenth. What's wrong here? I'm just about to quit uber because it looks like the cards are stacked against the so called "partner". Am I over reacting?


----------



## karachi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes you are overreacting. Ignore Uber's stupid ratings system and just drive and make money if you can. Stop checking your ratings every 2 seconds and just drive. If they deactivate you for a low rating, they may do you a favor because it may not be the right gig for you. Trust me, there are tons of drivers with a rating way lower than yours that are happily driving with no problems. Uber on if you dare.


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

My rating went from a 4.89 to 4.82 in two days. I have over 330 rides completed, so I'm wondering how many one stars it could have taken to drop me so fast


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

The rating system sucks and does not actually reflect what the driver does. I drive the same way all the time, and in the past year my rating has ranged from 5.0 to 4.65 and back up. I was a 4.8 until this weekend where it's now back to 4.7. What's the difference? The riders. Depending on their mood your rating will change like the wind. 

This weekend was a doozy for people in bad moods. Heat index over 100 and it takes longer than 30 seconds to get to the pax. Hey if you see your driver is 5 minutes away and you think it's too hot to wait, cancel it. It's that simple.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I don't have a lot of issues with ratings I hold a 4.89 on Uber with over 1k rides, however you are only as good as your last 500. You can be the nicest person in the world but if you breach a topic a rider does not like it can get you a poor rating. I do not talk Religion or Politics and if the conversation does come up I go with the flow and leave my opinion out of it especially if it different then the rider. Hek I don't even really share my favorite sporting teams because they will ding you for that. 

Always keep your car smelling fresh and always clean. I keep Ozium on hand and spray it after every rider. If you are a smoker that can cause issues with your rating.

Something as simple as the way you answer requests like can you turn your AC down or can you change the station can get you dinged.


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

Not flirting back to fat, drunk girls seems to be dropping my score


----------



## Trueman (Feb 14, 2016)

Try working in, Santa Barbara, Ca. where everybody is drunk during weekends . Drunks are the absolute worse . Pot heads are the best . They are quiet, don't ***** or moan, they're polite, courteous and aren't violent . The opposite of drunks . God bless the stoners .


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Working Baltimore it can get rough. A lot of the riders do the old "give the driver a low rating and complain about something that didn't happen to get a refund and codes for free rides" scam. You can hear them discussing it in the back during the ride. They openly admit they do it in order to save money. I had one girl tell me she basically ends up paying for like 2 rides a week, if that, and the rest are either refunded for complaints or she has free codes from complaints. And she always makes the complaint to be something that she can make into a big deal, but not something that will get drivers deactivated.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Rgar said:


> i am so disgusted with the ratings system. I take pride in providing my riders with a safe and enjoyable experience when they ride with me. I am polite, courteous and friendly. I have completed well over 100 rides and yet to often get less than five stars. My current rating is 4.77. I just don't understand, the riders seem to be happy and show no signs of disapproval in any way. I've even resorted to providing mints to see if that would help and I've seen no effect. It seems that for every one tenth drop in rating it takes at least two to three fives to recover that one tenth. What's wrong here? I'm just about to quit uber because it looks like the cards are stacked against the so called "partner". Am I over reacting?


Don't take it personal, it just could be they don't like your car. I gave a guy four stars, I chose select, comes to pick me up in a pos mercedes. Dirty inside, cracked leather, just terrible ride. I felt bad for him(nice guy), saw he was like 4.7, but I just could not give him a 5 or 1 star.


----------



## Do nan tram (Aug 3, 2016)

DonT worry about rating , tell family member to take a minimum ride and they rate you 5 star, don't drive too slow, they late for work or late for meeting ,they will give you 1 star. Uberpool and surge is almost always give you low rate.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

New to Uber and Ive notice ratings are crap 1 in every 10 rides is unfavorable. I try to go out of my way to make the rider comfy.

Cant please everyone all the time, at this rate I'll have to take the course to get reinstated by my 100th ride.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Rating system burns my arse too. I too take pride and feel I give excellent service all the time. I am between 4.81 and 4.85 and I've searched high and low to see what, if any complaints and the "canned" one is always "navigation" something that is totally out of my control. The GPS goes haywire at times and I've download new App, reformatted my device, changed from Google to Waze and back again and all to no avail. Shid happens! When I tell Uber, they say navigation is just a tool I should know the area. I said wut, I pretty much know my area but am I supposed to know from Haverhill to Weymouth like the back of my hand? Sometime you have to rely on GPS and the Rider likes to see the device displayed and like to follow it!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah GPS is a tool, but you can't tell me that in an area like DC/ Annapolis/Northern Virginia/Baltimore where the pax are pretty fluid sliding from one area to another that taxi drivers have every single street in all those areas memorized. 

I just love the pax how sit there huffing because "you should have turned there" when the sign clearly says no turning where they say you should have turned. This morning one was huffing because I didn't go straight down this one street. Nope because I already heard on the radio that 2 blocks of that street were closed due to a fire. Finally I was like ok you wanna go this way, fine. As we're sitting in traffic 3 blocks from where her destination she looked and said oh it's closed down there. I guess I'll get out here and walk down. Good call honey.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I went from a new econo box to a cheap but clean and spacious full size sedan that seats everyone comfortably . My rating went from 4.86 to 4.94. I am stil the same ahole so it has to be the car


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

t5contra said:


> I went from a new econo box to a cheap but clean and spacious full size sedan that seats everyone comfortably . My rating went from 4.86 to 4.94. I am stil the same ahole so it has to be the car


can the pax not see the car sent to them?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Most people are illiterate when it comes to cars makes and models or they simply don't care enough to pay attention.


----------



## arshad_k (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah the hell with the rating system. It's really pointless. Uber should take a page out of Lyfts book and not even show it for the drivers, and show us the passengers rating


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

Ive heard Uber forces you to pay to take a worthless class and test for reinstatement if your rating is below 4.6, seems like the system is rigged as in 35 trips 1 in 10 leaves a bad rating.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Your latest post confirms it; you're the real db.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

★NOTE: I'm a Full Time UBER Driver; 7-Days a Week @ 10hrs a Day.

★As far as Rider Ratings go,... *I automatically start EVERYONE at 1-Star* especially if, -UBER summons me 14-miles out for a .5-mile Rider. The way I figure it,... THAT Rider essentially has the length of the .5-mile ride to convince me why they deserve a 5-Star rating.

★Foreign Exchange Students. (1) No English? How did you pass the ESL Entrance Exam? Someone else take the test for you? (2) No Destination? What do you mean? You don't know where your off-campus housing address is? HERE. Let me take you to Apache Junction. (3) Listen. We're not in your "HOME" country. -I can't pick you up or drop you off in the median during rush hour traffic. Nor can I pull onto the sidewalk because, you're afraid of 5-seconds of Arizona sunshine. (4) Stinky Fish and Lemon Curry may be the standard deodorant in your homeland but, -take a shower with soap, is ours.

★SHOWERING in Cheap Cologne or Perfume is NOT an acceptable substitute for running water and soap. Riders who think this is an acceptable societal norm (SAVE THE PLANET - SAVE WATER) don't realize, they'll skew my next 5 Driver Ratings because future riders will complain about the stench; "Jeez. It smells like a NYC Subway in here."

★It's an UBER. It's NOT a taxi or fleet vehicle. It's someone's PRIVATE vehicle. If you're going to light up in my car,... I'm going to turn OFF the AC, roll down all the windows (I don't care if, its 108F outside) and, engage the child safety lock so, I can keep the car ventilated and smelling like roses for the next rider.

★It's NOT a sanitation vehicle. Please take out, whatever you bring in. Wiping your grimy hands on the seats instead of your shirt, stuffing used tissues in the seat pockets or, changing the kid's diaper and hiding it under the seat,... -will guarantee you a 1-Star rating for sure.

★Bad Day at work? Please keep it to yourself. I'm not your therapist and, I'm definitely not your dog or cat. Start griping about your life or workday and, - I'm apt to lose my concentration having been stuck in this car for 10hrs with dozens of strangers whose life, career and family situations are much worse than yours.

★Sometimes,... I'll get an "experienced" UBER Rider who gripes about,... -why they canceled the initial request, couldn't find a closer Driver and, re-requested me because, they had no other choice. Well, (1) EVERYONE has a choice. (2) Unfortunately, *I* don't get to choose my Riders. (3) Rider canceled the request because, they saw me going in the opposite direction on the app? Listen Up. -I'm not driving a vehicle from the Flintstones. I can't just pick up the car, do a 180 degree spin and, be on my merry way.

★I wish, I could give ZERO stars to Riders who've summoned me from 14-miles out, -only to cancel the request at 1.5-miles out.

(★) Ratings: ...stay tuned for the 2-Star upgrade


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

az-xoem, not to be catty; I'm genuinely wondering how well you do in tips?


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

There seems to be a glitch in the system, many of us in toronto have noticed our total 5 star trips keeps falling. I have literally watched the rating screen and seen it count down a couple. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

A glitch _in _the system? The whole system *IS *a glitch.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> az-xoem, not to be catty; I'm genuinely wondering how well you do in tips?


KC,...

*To be an UBER Driver, up to 10-hrs a day and 7-days a week,... there's a fine line between "GENUINE" Professionalism and Comedic Release.  *When I heard about this Forum from another Uber Driver at the Cell Phone Lot,... I jumped at the opportunity to be able to vent my frustrations, relate to other Drivers and maybe,... - get the therapy I deserve 

As far as tips go,... I think, I do pretty well. --I start the day with (10) $5 Bills and (20) $2 Bills. When people ask me for change of a $20, I give them (3) $5's in return so, it guarantees me a $5 tip minimum. The $2 Bills are for riders that give a $5 bill and insist on change; again, a $3 tip minimum 

Don't get me wrong,... I love tips. Especially, -when riders give me great suggestions like,... "I'd tip you more if, you had a mini-fridge in here so, -you could've offered me a COLD bottle of water instead of one at room temperature." OR, better yet,... "You should offer, 3 different bottle sizes of FREE water; 8, 12 and 16.9." >> AND, if I really wanted to be Customer Service Friendly,... I should probably subscribe to a Mobile Internet Service so Riders can Surf the Net or watch porn from the Flat Screens embedded in the Head Rests?


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

scott huston said:


> There seems to be a glitch in the system, many of us in toronto have noticed our total 5 star trips keeps falling. I have literally watched the rating screen and seen it count down a couple. Anyone else getting this?


Scott,...

I've noticed this too but, I've just assumed that Uber's algorithm will "drop" (1) 5-star rating for every 100-rides provided to make Drivers work harder at Customer Service or, drive more to boost their "lowered" rating. In either case,... it's a win-win for Uber. >> Drivers are forced to drive more to dilute their ratings upward and,... Uber makes more money on commissions


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

No mints, no water just drive and be yourself. It's not worth it kissing ass or trying to be careful on how you talk to paxs and just drive safely and do not rush for anyone. I do around 500+ trips a week with 2000 trips completed so far with a 4.89 in Boston.


----------

